
Bell Announces 360 Invictus for U.S. Army FARA Competition - bouchard
http://news.bellflight.com/en-US/182601-versatile-lethal-sustainable-bell-announces-360-invictus-for-u-s-army-fara-competition
======
bouchard
Here's the product page:
[https://www.bellflight.com/products/bell-360](https://www.bellflight.com/products/bell-360)

I'm curious about what the supplemental power unit consists of.

